# Molly met a cockapoo puppy today!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly met a cockapoo puppy today on our second walk. Her name was Fenway and she is 6 months old. Tried to take some pictures but too much movement these were the only 2 that turned out. She was a black and white parti She was so cute almost the same size as Molly!

Then Molly was pooped it's very hot and humid here today +27 Celsius so she just lied there and didn't want to walk so had to carry her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Molly knees 
And Fenway looks sweet. Funny you should meet another parti, rather than one of the more usual colours...
We haven't had enough Molly pics recently.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi that is the first parti poo I see since we've had her She was so cute! The guy that has her had a cockapoo before her, her name was Angel and she was 8 years old. I was sad to learn that she had got hit by a car I guess his daughter had gone to get the mail and she ran off into the street...so sad!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How awful and how sad. Accidents can happen so quickly.
Did Fenway come from the same person who bred Molly?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

No he got Fenway from another breeder!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww what fab pics...don't they look gorgeous together. 

The parti coat really is stunning ... Molly's coat is amazing  

xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely! I hope you get to meet again for a play, my sister was over yesterday with her black lab and Poppy is exhausted today, they love other dogs don't they?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I want to meet Molly!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I want to meet Molly!! X


Molly wants to meet you too She would love you


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey get yourself over to Canada! We all want to meet you too.  Just pop R and R in designer bags and jump on a plane.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tracey come and play with me I will buy you a case of wine


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I want to meet Molly!! X


Me too 

I want to meet all the poos


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Tracey come and play with me I will buy you a case of wine


Molly..... ?& a case of wine.....?? Consider me en-route!!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey get yourself over to Canada! We all want to meet you too.  Just pop R and R in designer bags and jump on a plane.


If only or was that east eh?? Maybe I'll get Kim & LYD to pick me up??  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Molly..... ?& a case of wine.....?? Consider me en-route!!  x


 She is doing the happy dance now


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I actually would fly you down here if you wanted to! It would have to be in June 13-15 ....no jokes


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I actually would fly you down here if you wanted to! It would have to be in June 13-15 ....no jokes


Ooooo too tempting!!! 
I have so much on at work in June..... We are been tuped on our current contract  not sure how that will pan out...
And I'm also applying for a different job to work in a police station..... Not as a policewoman I hasten to add! 
I'd love to attend an international poo meet!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When I read police station I thought OH MY Tracey with a gun that's asking for trouble


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> When I read police station I thought OH MY Tracey with a gun that's asking for trouble


Haha - only a very select few of our police Carry armed weapons, the armed response unit. Although secretly I would love one!!


----------

